# quick smoke foods?



## mkyxd (May 7, 2016)

So do you folks smoke things like Italian Sausage, Polish sausage, Burgers?  Or are they not in smoker long enough to pickup the smoke flavor?  How long and what heat for these types of meats if you do smoke them?


----------



## bfilipowski (May 7, 2016)

I will often throw one kind of sausage on the smoker any time I fire it up for ribs, brisket, or pork butts. Usually running about 225-250 fir a couple of hours. Plenty of smoke flavor gets added.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2016)

You'd be surprised how much smoke the meat can pick up in a short time.

Ground meat especially.

Just smoke them until they are done, they're fantastic.

Al


----------



## mkyxd (May 7, 2016)

Thank you.  Will have to try some


----------



## b-one (May 7, 2016)

Get a Tri tip and smoke it still partially frozen. The last one I did was on for 2.5 hours at 180 to get to about 120 IT before searing.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 7, 2016)

When you refer to quick smoked foods, are you referring to hours or minutes? A layer of smoke can be applied to most any consumable food or drink in minutes with the use of a handheld smoker. Sometime when you are not busy on the forum, check them out. 

T


----------



## eternalfocus (May 7, 2016)

Ground beef and breakfast sausages both can absorb smoke quickly. I'll usually put both on at 275 and you can definitely taste the smoke when they're done


----------



## cliffcarter (May 7, 2016)

mkyxd said:


> So do you folks smoke things like Italian Sausage, Polish sausage, Burgers?  Or are they not in smoker long enough to pickup the smoke flavor?  How long and what heat for these types of meats if you do smoke them?


They do not need to go in the smoker, you can grill them indirect with wood chunks for smoke at 450°-500° and they will take on the smokey flavor we all love.


----------



## krex1010 (May 8, 2016)

just remember if you do try to smoke uncured ground meats (burgers,Italian sausages etc) you have to follow the 140 degrees within 4 hours rule to maintain food safety.


----------



## lancep (May 9, 2016)

I do that kind of thing on the WSM all the time. I use different temps depending on what I'm doing. Just finished off some brats from a few days ago. Cooked at about 400 with a full chimney of lit briquettes, no pan, and about five hickory chunks. When I do that, I'll toss the chunks on about 5-10 minutes before and leave the lid off so they can burn down a little. Cooked the brats for about twenty minutes or so. Came out with a great hickory flavor and even a nice little smoke ring. Made a fine breakfast this morning!


----------



## xcountryx (May 9, 2016)

I do "quick smokes" all the time. Burgers, steaks, even pizzas. Smoke at 225 till done usual about an hour.


----------



## ristau5741 (May 10, 2016)

boneless, skinless, chicken thighs, rubbed with your favorite rub, folded over and wrapped in thick cut bacon slices, (use toothpicks to hold each together),

runs about 90 minutes. yum yummy yum yum...


----------



## phatbac (May 10, 2016)

Oh you re talking sausages? i smoke them 30 minutes to an hour depending what else im cooking. When i first read the title i was thinking of something like the 19# packer brisket i did in like 6 and half hours.













IMG_20160220_113539.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Feb 22, 2016






Probably the most tasty brisket i ever smoked pulled from smoker at IT of 201 degrees and still perfect tenderness for slices!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

